# Cartels or CO2's for my Burton T6?



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I have ridden the T6 with P1 bindings typically. If you are more into carving fast steep big mountain groomers go with the CO2s as they are a stiff bindings which whill give you a quicker response. However if you like jumping into varying terrain the Cartels would do just fine.


----------



## CanadianBoarder (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess I should have mentioned that, indeed, my riding (and about 90% of it or more) is big mountain + carving. I'll cruise through moguls on the rare occasion and pow whenever I can get it.

Thanks for your suggestion. Keep 'em coming!

Cheers,

Chris


----------

